# Seasoning the Underside of a Blackstone Griddle



## dfellows5 (Jun 21, 2019)

OK, just got 36" Blackstone for father's day. It will hopefully fit in well with my 3 different type smokers, and my Weber Kettle charcoal grill and Weber Genesis Gas Grill. Have seen and heard several ways of prepping the back side of the griddle. One camp says just season like the top side the other camp says spray several coats of high heat BBQ paint to protect it. Will probably get 50/50 suggestions but can anyone tell me the pros and cons of each. I live in south MS along the Gulf Coast (rust heaven) and it will be on my covered patio and will be getting a cover of some sort to help protect it. Have also seen bags you can store the grill part in which I would store in my utility room if this is possible with the 36" and if it would is easy to remove and install. (have not taken it out of box yet till I figure this part out. Any and all ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 22, 2019)

Have not heard the paint idea . I would not do that . I have a 28 " . I didn't do anything to the bottom but wash it off . I bought the Black stone cover . Good quality cover . I check mine from time to time . No rust yet . I think with average use and a good cover you won't have a problem . 
I get the gulf coast thing . Put it together , season up the top and get cooking . They are alot of fun to use , and make some great food . Enjoy .


----------



## Jonok (Jun 23, 2019)

If you really want to paint the bottom, hands down the toughest stuff out there is cerakote.  They make some coatings that will withstand 2000 degrees+, and, properly applied, the stuff is essentially salt-spray proof.
  Find a local gunsmith who applies it (best firearms coatings as well) and he’ll be able to fix you right up.


----------

